# Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!



## Dok (27. März 2006)

> Ab sofort ist es *verboten* Texte und inhalte von heise.de Seiten ins Forum zu stellen. wir bitten alle User darauf zu achten das dies nicht mehr geschieht.
> Mod´s und Admins werden derartige Beiträge sofort löschen!
> 
> Das warum wird hier erklärt!



Hier kann Diskutiert werden!


----------



## Reisender (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Die Frage ist wie du das alles Überwachen kannst !!! Denn nicht alle User lesen das hier.#d 

Vielleicht kann man ja bei den Worten XXX auch Sterne verpassen lassen wie bei Schei.... und so....dann seit ihr auf einer deutlich sichern Seite.


----------



## Lachsy (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Maik, meinst geht es doch um infos die man sich von xxxx holt und im anderen Forum postet. und hiermit wird es verboten.

Dann kannste nämlich nicht nur aus dem Namen ein XXX machen sondern aus dem ganzen Text. Es war bisher erlaubt texte von da zu kopieren mit quellenangaben. Aber damit ist jetzt essig .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## nikmark (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Ich denke, wenn die von HEISE solche Formulierungen benutzen, ist man als Betreiber eines Forums geradezu gezwungen und verpflichtet dieses mitzuteilen.
Die rechtliche Seite ist doch sehr heikel !

Nikmark


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Wer ist Heise...!?


----------



## ollidi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

@Hechthunter21
Kennst Du die Zeitschrift c`t?
Ich persönlich finde es ein wenig albern. Wenn ich einen Text mit  Quellenangabe lese, schaue ich fast immer auch noch auf die Quellseite. Daher denke ich mal, dass die Zugriffe auf die Seite von ****.de :q zurückgehen werden. 
Ich habe da eine Bekannte arbeiten. Evtl. kann ich ja mal ein paar Hintergrundinfos rauskitzeln, warum es so plötzlich kommt. :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

c´t kenne ich nicht & habe auch nicht das Gefühl etwas  verpasst  zu haben...!


----------



## ollidi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Ist ja auch mehr ein technikorientierter Verlag. Ich weiß aber nicht, was die noch alles im Portfolio haben. Die c`t ist, meine ich zumindest ohne es beschwören zu wollen, die grösste/bekannteste Computerfachzeitschrift Deutschlands. Aber nagelt mich bitte darauf nicht fest.
Die Computerbild bezeichne ich jetzt mal nicht als Fachzeitschrift. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Die c`t ist, meine ich zumindest ohne es beschwören zu wollen, die grösste/bekannteste Computerfachzeitschrift Deutschlands.


Die c't ist es (noch), bald wohl nicht mehr wenn solche Affenzirkusse zunehmen.
Irgendwie haben die langsam alle ein Rad ab. :r #q 
Da drängen sich ganz grundsätzliche Fragen auf, und Urheberrecht ist da noch eins der kleinsten Probleme. Insgesamt geht es ja um viel mehr und Informationsfreiheit und Gedankenaustausch kommt manchem dunklen Geist nicht gut an. |rolleyes

Für mich sieht das bald so aus, daß wir besser in einem Geheimcode wie Platt, Schwäbisch oder Bayrisch schreiben sollten oder sowas. Am besten eine neue Insidergeheimsprache  Dann ist man das Problem mit dem Aus-gegoogelt zu werden zuverlässig los.


----------



## ForellenMike (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Was mich erstaunt, ist dass nur auf eine "Pressemitteilung zum Download" hin, die von dem Rechtsanwalt Günter Frhr. v. Gravenreuth stammt, gleich so reagiert wurde; andere Infos werden ja nicht angegeben.
Über Herrn v. Gravenreuths Abmahnungen wurde manches Mal in der Presse berichtet, nicht zuletzt auch in der c't, wobei in meiner Wahrnehmung kein besonders gutes Licht auf v. G. fiel. Also, ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ich eben unter "Das warum wird hier erklärt!" eine Rachekampagne gelesen hätte. Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch, aber ein paar mehr Infos aus weiteren Quellen wären schon ganz gut.


----------



## Dok (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Es gibt da noch weitere Quellen, aber die laufen alle mehr oder weniger in die gleiche Richtung. Und solange nicht klar ist wie das nun weiter gehen wird, gehen wir da auf Nummer sicher. Denn das Geld und den Ärger kann man sich wirklich sparen.....


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Sind doch schöne Streitwerte und leichtverdientes Geld! Etwas ähnliches macht ein sehr großer deutscher Angelreiseveranstalter auch.
Ich sehe dahinter nichts anderes, als Abzocke!


----------



## Pete (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



> Etwas ähnliches macht ein sehr großer deutscher Angelreiseveranstalter auch.



echt????????? wer denn???
na, denn warn uns mal vor denen...


----------



## ernie1973 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

....yap...leider gibt es in meinem berufsstand mittlerweile viele "schwarze schafe"(s. auch die erbärmliche abmahn-praxis bei ebay etc.), die teilweise aus der not heraus nur noch durch oft dubiose, aber lukrative abmahnungen überleben können - andererseits ist es wirklich leichtverdientes geld, weil man eigentlich nur einmal schriftsätze für die "abmahn-praxis" erstellen muss, in die man dann nur noch als lückentext die entsprechenden daten des bösen users eingeben muss - aber auf der grundlage eines streitwertes von 50.000 € abzurechnen halte ich bei einem erstverstoß ohne vorhergehende abmahnung für völlig überzogen und nicht gerichtsfest!

...da würde ich doch mal die gebührenrechnung gerichtlich checken lassen und sogar der anwaltskammer eine mitteilung über die praxis der rechnungsstellung des entsprechenden anwalts zukommen lassen!

...schlimm ist halt nur, das viele aus angst vor einem anwaltsbriefkopf einfach zahlen, um keinen weiteren ärger zu haben!

...vielleicht sollte ich es mal drauf ankommen lassen! (...so ein medienträchtiger fall könnte ja durchaus pr-technisch von nutzen sein!).

...naja...muss jeder selber wissen, ob er seine brötchen mit oder ohne moralische ansprüche verdient!

...fakt ist jedoch, dass die meisten dieser dubioesen anwälte nur ein "ausreichend" im examen hatten und alleine aus dem grund anwalt wurden, weil sie zu schlecht waren, um richter oder staatsanwalt zu werden!

:O)

gruss,

ernie


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Ich hab mich von "Amtswegen" damit beschäftigen müssen, da ich Admin eines Internetforums bin ( http://www.bulldog-board.de ), in dem zwar keine Texte von besagtem Verlag gepostet werden, dennoch natürlich der eigentliche Streitgrund der Abmahnung gegen Heise immermal wieder vorkommen kann.

Zunächst vorweg: laut meines Anwaltes (auch ein Spezi in Sachen Urheberrecht) kann man getrost die Texte von Heise einsetzen - jedoch verkürzt und mit Angabe der Quelle und link auf den Langtext. Das ist ein Zitat und kann nicht abgemahnt werden (Zitatrecht, blabla). Also nicht den kompletten Text per Copy&Paste (so, wie auf o.g. Webseite auch angegeben) reinsetzen, sondern nur einen (wichtigen) Teil davon und dann auf den Originaltext verlinken und eine deutliche Quellenangabe machen - dann ist alles in Butter und vollkommen gefahrlos.

Was den Forenbetreiber allerdings permanent in Schwierigkeiten bringen kann ist folgender Fakt: das Nennen von Markennahmen in Beiträgen kann zur Abmahnung führen - wenn sich denn der Inhaber dieser Marke irgendwie genötigt sieht. Beispiele dafür gibts hier auf dem Board genügend - ich denke da zunächst mal um die Kontroverse wegen der tatsächlichen Dicken und Tragwerke von geflochtenen Schnüren. Ich glaube eine Firma Berkley hätte allen Grund dazu, hier mal "klar Schiff" zu machen |uhoh:

Das betreiben eines öffentlichen Internetforums ist eigentlich nur noch eine Gradwanderung zwischen Gemeinnützigkeit und ein Bein im Knast und auch eigentlich nur noch mit einem daueranwesenden Rechtsanwalt machbar. Im Grunde genommen müssten alle beiträge moderiert werden und vor der Veröffentlichung auf rechtliche Fallstricke abgeprüft sein.

Und nochwas zur Abmahnung: es muss nicht immer von aussen kommen - ich bin von einem Boardie mit Abmahnung bedroht worden, wenn ich nicht gewisse Informationen, die ein anderer über ihn dort veröffentlicht hat, entferne - und dummerweise wäre er damit sogar durchgekommen.

Admin (Moderator) eines Forums zu sein ist ein scheiss undankbarer Job - aber wir haben sowieso alle eine an der Bommel und machen das ja gerne 

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Hallo Pete,

PN ist raus. ich bin aber nicht so ...., hier das öffentlich zu nennen. Anwälte gibts zwar wie Sand am Meer - sie kosten leider nur mehr!


----------



## wodibo (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Admin (Moderator) eines Forums zu sein ist ein scheiss undankbarer Job - aber wir haben sowieso alle eine an der Bommel und machen das ja gerne
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Rico



Wieso will ich Dich grad knuddeln |kopfkrat :m 

Ich schlage einfach vor, das wir in etwa so schreiben:
*Eine gute Antwort auf Deine Frage findest Du unter diesem Link. Keine Texte und so.* 
Martin hat genug um die Ohren als das er sich mit irgendwelchen Anwälten rumstreiten muß. Naja und wir Models wollen ja auch nicht unbedingt jedes Post auf "unerlaubte" Zitate durchforsten.
Zu Deinen Wörtern bezüglich Schnurtest, sollte sich unsere Rechtsabteilung mal nen Kopf machen. Wenn dem so ist, muß dieser Thread von Anglern für Angler wohl in der Versenkung verschwinden. 
Darf man denn überhaupt noch schwarze Schafe beim Namen nennen ;+ |kopfkrat


----------



## esox_105 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



> Darf man denn überhaupt noch schwarze Schafe beim Namen nennen ;+ |kopfkrat


 
Wenn dem so wäre, würde die Stiftung Warentest gar nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## Acipenser (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Admin (Moderator) eines Forums zu sein ist ein scheiss undankbarer Job - aber wir haben sowieso alle eine an der Bommel und machen das ja gerne



#r#r#rvor allen Moderatoren, leider gibts keinen "Hut ab Smiliy", dann muss halt der hier herhalten :l

Im Punkt IV Tipps für Forenbetreiber heisst es, dass Beiträge sicherheitshalber nur verlinkt werden sollten, das ist ja eigentlich schon die Lösung des Problems. Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?

Mahlzeit


----------



## ug7t (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				ForellenMike schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich erstaunt, ist dass nur auf eine "Pressemitteilung zum Download" hin, die von dem Rechtsanwalt Günter Frhr. v. Gravenreuth stammt, gleich so reagiert wurde; andere Infos werden ja nicht angegeben.
> Über Herrn v. Gravenreuths Abmahnungen wurde manches Mal in der Presse berichtet, nicht zuletzt auch in der c't, wobei in meiner Wahrnehmung kein besonders gutes Licht auf v. G. fiel. Also, ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ich eben unter "Das warum wird hier erklärt!" eine Rachekampagne gelesen hätte. Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch, aber ein paar mehr Infos aus weiteren Quellen wären schon ganz gut.


 
Ich denke Du hast Recht. Heise fordert Gravenreuth mit seiner eigenen Waffe heraus (sprich: "Abmahnung wg. Urheberechtsverstoss") und Gravenreuth antwortet mit einer schmierigen Retourkutsche. Ziemlich leicht zu durchschauen.
Den Mod's ist es natürlich selbst überlassen, auf die Gravenreuth'sche Meinungsmache anzuspringen, notwendig ist es meines erachtens nicht.

http://www.heise.de/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=8921848&forum_id=7262

gruesse


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				ernie1973 schrieb:
			
		

> ...fakt ist jedoch, dass die meisten dieser dubioesen anwälte nur ein "ausreichend" im examen hatten und alleine aus dem grund anwalt wurden, weil sie zu schlecht waren, um richter oder staatsanwalt zu werden!



.... der ist gut .... bestehst du auf dein Urheberrecht oder darf ich das zitieren ???


ULI


----------



## stockfisch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Hallo Jungs,

also wenn ich auch kurz mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf: dieser nette Hr. Günter Frhr. v. Gravenreuth ist meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich das letzte was man sich als Anwalt vorstellen kann, Beispiele gibts viele. Zb hat er vor ca. 15 Jahren, wie die ersten Leute Comodore bzw. Amiga hatten und Software per Post tauschten, Leute angeschrieben und sich als nettes unschuldiges Mädchen (Stichwort Tanja) ausgegeben und jedem, der mit ihm Kontakt aufgenommen hat, eine Abmahnung oder ähnliches zukommen lassen.
Genauso werden manche den FTP-World Server kennen, der auf dubiose Art und Weise von einer speziellen Kanzlei (mit)gesponsert worden ist und die Nutzerdaten rein zufällig zu Abmahnungen führten. 
Ohne jetzt weiter mich aufzuregen, aber genau solche Anwälte braucht die Menschheit sicher nicht. 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: der Heiseverlag hat sich zu dieser Vorgangsweise entschlossen, nachdem sie selbst 'Opfer' einer solchen Abmahnung geworden sind. 

So, und aus jetz - endlich Feierabend

Nachtrag: 
Achja, was ich vergessen hab .. liebe Mods, lasst euch bitte nicht unterkriegen wegen solchen Sachen .. in diesem Sinne, Danke für eure Leistungen!!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				stockfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Zum eigentlichen Thema: der Heiseverlag hat sich zu dieser Vorgangsweise entschlossen, nachdem sie selbst 'Opfer' einer solchen Abmahnung geworden sind...



...und trotz guter Anwälte (und Heise kann wirklich Spezis auffahren!) nicht gegen angekommen ist.

Mal zum Thema Gravenreuth: mein Anwalt kennt den persönlich - sowohl privat als auch fachlich als Anwalt und hat großen Respekt vor seinen fachlichen Qualifikationen und das will was heißen (mein Anwalt war jahrelang Generalsyndikus der DEFA und einer der ganz wenigen DDR-Anwälte, die im Westen praktizieren durften - also ganz unbedarft ist der Mann nicht |supergri).

Es mag ja gefühlsmäßig Schei**e sein, was der so abzieht - aber rechtlich ist nichts gegen auszusetzen. Und er macht es gut.

Der FTP-Welt Server wurde ja schon angesprochen. Schonmal einer drüber nachgedacht, warum der Herr vollkommen ungeschoren blieb?

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Fälle von dem angesehen, wo er der gegnerischen Seite förmlich die Hosen incl. Unterhose und Socken im Gerichtssaal ausgezogen hat und darunter waren Staatsanwälte größeren Kalibers.

Zum Thema Stiftung Warentest: die greift keiner an (jedenfalls nicht öffentlich), weil sie zu groß und zu medienwirksam sind. Wenn es doch einer versucht, dann fliegt der meist auf die Nase (siehe Uschi Glas letztens) oder aber es wird nicht publik (gibt es etliche Fälle). Auf jedenfall ist das nicht vergleichbar mit einem Internetforum, wie dem diesen hier. Und was den Schnurtest angeht - der entbehrt jeglicher Wissenschaftlichkeit und Nachprüfbarkeit (der "Trumpf" von Stiftung Warentest und ADAC und Co) und ist schon deswegen angreifbar (im worst case).

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Dok (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Bei allem Verständnis an gewissen Anwälten...
Wir sind nicht hier um über deren Arbeit zu diskutieren!


----------



## Campi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

und wieder mal eine abmahnungswelle wo herr v.G. seine §§§ im spiel hat


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Aber ein versteh ich nicht ganz: Wie kann eine Person (oder ein Verlag o.ä.) der Urheber eines Wortes oder einer Zusammensetzung von Wörtern sein. Mit absoluter Sicherheit sind alle diese Worte schon mal in gleicher oder ähnlicher Reihenfolge geschrieben oder gesprochen worden. #c 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Also bis jetzt kannte ich den Laden nur von hören-sagen...

Ok denn nicht dann nicht null Problemo- Sir!!!


----------



## stockfisch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> ...und trotz guter Anwälte (und Heise kann wirklich Spezis auffahren!) nicht gegen angekommen ist.



Ja, das ist korrekt .. über die Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Entscheidungen (und auch solcher Gesetze ( ämm sorry, verstehe einfach nicht wie ein Moderator Sorge dafür zu tragen habe soll, dass in 'seinem' Forum bei zig tausend Beiträgen nicht mal auch ein Tropf sein Wort abgibt .. ) will ich jetzt gar nicht diskutieren. 



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Es mag ja gefühlsmäßig Schei**e sein, was der so abzieht - aber rechtlich ist nichts gegen auszusetzen. Und er macht es gut.
> 
> Der FTP-Welt Server wurde ja schon angesprochen. Schonmal einer drüber nachgedacht, warum der Herr vollkommen ungeschoren blieb?



ämm, nur weil er als Person ungeschoren geblieben ist, heisst nicht, dass er nicht seine Fingern im Spiel gehabt hat -> ein Kanzlei-Partner ist meines Wisse ns nach von den Grünen Mänchen abgeholt worden und hat auch seine Probleme bekommen .. zumindest ich finde das nicht sehr seriös. 

Um was es mir eigentlich generell geht, ich finde es extrem bedenklich, wenn gewisse Gesetzsprechungen zu absolut sinnbefreiten Urteilen führen können .. 
Eigentlich sollte das Recht dem Menschen dienen, aber solche Aktionen
bestärken einfach den Eindruck das es nicht mehr um Gerechtigkeit, sondern um das Recht als Selbstzweck geht -  das hat mit Moral nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> .... der ist gut .... bestehst du auf dein Urheberrecht oder darf ich das zitieren ???
> 
> 
> ULI


 
du darfst mich da gerne zitieren - ist ein erfahrungswert, wobei ich ergänzen muss, dass es natürlich wie bei nahezu jeder regel auch hier ausnahmen gibt!

:O)

ernie


----------



## Acipenser (28. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*



			
				stockfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ... -  das hat mit Moral nichts mehr zu tun.



was hat unsere Gesellschaft noch mit Moral zu tun? Das sind doch zwei Begriffe, die einander ausschließen.

Und das ist kein durch Kapitalismus hervorgerufenes Problem, das hat auch etwas mit dem Bild zu tun, das uns unsere properen Medien als erstrebenswert vor Augen führen. Rücksichtslosigkeit, Mißgunst, Egoismus - Prost Mahlzeit, wir sind nicht reif für dieses Jahrtausend.

Gruß


----------



## Gast 1 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!*

Ich habe mir gerade das Alles durchgelesen.
Ich bin kein Anwalt, nur Kaufmann und Meister seit 1980/83

Die schlimmste Welle wegen Abmahnungen gab es Mitte der 80 er.
Da wurde einfach Alles abgemahnt.
Als Beispiel: umgefallene Preisschilder, zu lange Öffnungszeiten, weil ein Kunde nicht ging, usw.

Irgendwie hat sich da was verändert. Alle diese Abmahnungen sind nicht mehr "rechtskräftig".

Und jetzt geht es auf Uns los????
Auf die Aktiven im Netz?

Tut mir echt leid, aber macht Euch mal einen Spaß und gebt "Falk Paustian" bei einer großen Suchmaschine an.

Morgen mehr. Viel Spaß hier.|krach:|krach:|krach:#6#6


----------

